# Valentines Vs Glasur



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I recieved my Autobrite new wax launch competition winnings this week and a rather impressive package it was too. So with Damon Bigpickle over it was time to do a little testing.










The postal packaging reveals another box










The custom outer box opens to reveal, a hand written note from Patrick the wax founder, a rather glossy brochure of instructions and a money back guarantee.










A rather nice interior fitting holds the wax, applicator and brush.










but while the the MF's, applicator and brush are nice the really interesting bit is this 










Tonight it was finally time to remove the RBOE an RBJE from the bonnet of my car. They were laid down on the 31 August 2008 (second page of this post). I've done nothing but wash the car, no top ups since and no QD's at all. The car has covered about 4000 miles mostly motorway so not an easy two months by any stretch of the imagination.

After a wash and dry some water was spray though a high volume megs nozzle.

Dodo Rubbishboys Juiced edition



















Rubbishboys Original edition (colour was a lighting issue?)



















and both together (Juiced on the left)










I was almost sad to take them of at this point as i thought that was pretty good  (especially the one Ben makes in his kitchen at home )

Any way on with the topic of this post (sorry )

The front of the car was clayed with Built Hamber soft and water and then the paint cleansed with Swissvax cleaner fluid by Flex 3401 and a sonus SFX 2 pad.



















If your looking to spend around £95 pounds on a wax you have a couple of obvious choices, Supernatural in the swanky wooden pot, Zym0l Glasur and the new Valentines wax. I may have missed some, but none that spring to mind or i had to hand . As now you can get SN with a plastic jar with 20% less wax in for £65 it was time to bring out the Zym0l Glasur.










Some sort of dividing line would be needed to keep these two separated










It was at this point i decided to take a look at the wax's themselves.

Unfortunatly the lid on the AB supplied wax was really tight. However after a bit of brute force...










I managed to get the lid open. It turns out the aftermarket lid has a slightly different thread than the pot. Unfortunatley I'd missed the deadline on the lid exchange and didn't fancy re-tapping the lid so i'll have to put up with it for a while- Go figure 

Anyway, with the lids open they both have a different texture, colour and smell but it's the on car performance we are all interested in.










If you stump up your £95 (well £96 for the Glasur) what do you get










More trinkets with the Valentines that's for sure  Actual wax volumes are about the same, and with Valentines being a little firmer you may well get more layers form this.

On with the testing

Valentines first, and it's a nice firm wax in the pot that loads up on the pad nicely and it feels quite oily. Due to this it spreads out nice and thin across the panel.










The instructions state not to leave for more than a minute so I waited and buffed this side off before moving on. It came of fine, a little drag but it appeared to have cured in that time, which might prove handy in some circumstances 










Looked nice










Next it was onto the other side and the Glasur










this was left for around 10 mins and then buffed off










and the Valentines from a similar aspect










For both Damon and I there was little if anything in it at ths stage, but close range indoors was not ideal and i shall have a much better look when i next wash the car in daylight.

So the last thing for Damon and i to do at this stage was bring out the water sprayer

First up Valentines










and next the Zym0l Glasur










Some of the water ran straight off the Zym0l panel and the beads lookd a little more rounded and higher.

Attempted profile shots

Valentines










Glasur










So overall at this stage, very little to comment, But i shall update this thread when i can get the car clean and in daylight and also try to capture if there is any difference in muck sticking. It will be interesting to see how the new entry fairs against the established player.

Centainly the Valentines looked no different on my car in the light of the garage and i'm sure Damon will be along to add his thoughts.

A huge thanks you to Mark from Autobrite for running the competition, Patrick Baird at Valentines for taking on the big boys and to Damon for helping out and taking most of the pictures.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

another great test jon thanks for sharing. lovely presentation by valentines, makes spending 90 odd quid on a wax that bit more special IMO.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great test John, interesting results! :thumb:

You seem to be spending a lot of time in your garage with Damon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

panama said:


> another great test jon thanks for sharing. lovely presentation by valentines, makes spending 90 odd quid on a wax that bit more special IMO.


Agreed it was really cool opening the box when the package arrived. Even better than the AutoGlym HD Wax box 

cheers Dean



Gaz W said:


> Great test John, interesting results! :thumb:
> 
> You seem to be spending a lot of time in your garage with Damon


I'm taking him out on Sunday


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL!

As long as i'm invited to the opening ceremony


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A great side by side test there Jon, nicely written and laid out.

The Valentines looks to be a really good product, nice one:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

thats not Jon's garage, its my northern office 

as Jon said, there was nothing to see between them in looks, although not great light etc inside the garage at night, but the Glasur had the edge on ease of use. Just comes off so easily - the Glasur is very soft though, while Valentines is very hard, so will somewhat depend on personal preferences as well.

Loof forward to seeing it Sunday and hearing how it lasts :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> thats not Jon's garage, its my northern office
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, people are starting to talk about us for some reason


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Cheers mate, people are starting to talk about us for some reason


jealousy :lol:

only 1 thing worse than being talked about.....not being talked about


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good write up, and cant wait for the follows. Looking forward so see the rest of the pics and the durability of these two. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Good write up, and cant wait for the follows. Looking forward so see the rest of the pics and the durability of these two. :thumb:


Me too as i've never used either before so really don't have a clue

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting and good to hear your thoughts on the wax there John.  Nice review :thumb:

I've got three layers of the Valentines on the whole Volvo right now for durability assessment so nice to see another assessment going as well for a wider set of results.

Bryan is convinced the Valentines makes a notable difference to the paint looks wise, notable mostly in daylight, I cant say I as convinced by a big difference on my Volvo's paint but I could argue it added a slight gloss very similar to Victoria Concours... It also left a very slightly glazed look as the wax did feel oil heavy. Most impressive for me was the water behaviour which seemed to tighten the beads up after the second layer and speed the sheeting up - very similat to BoS which was disappointing with only a single layer but improved its water repellancy as the layers built up.

Good to hear yours and Damon's thoughts on this and look forward to seeing how the waxes fair durability wise - I'm closely monitoring mine up here which is getting a lot of mucky country roads just now with the advanced driving taking me into the Scottish countryside on fun roads - so a different challenge to normal salty motorways


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - it was strange as after being put on it looked very oily, and Jon and I wondered about whether it needed more than 1-2 mins to cure. Even after 2 mins the swipe test left a smear, but Jon took it off anyway, and it was very slightly 'draggy' even at that stage, even though it still 'looked' oily 

Jon will need to keep us up to date with durability as it only went on his car...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - it was strange as after being put on it looked very oily, and Jon and I wondered about whether it needed more than 1-2 mins to cure. Even after 2 mins the swipe test left a smear, but Jon took it off anyway, and it was very slightly 'draggy' even at that stage, even though it still 'looked' oily
> 
> Jon will need to keep us up to date with durability as it only went on his car...


Leave it too long though, and it can dry and be very hard to remove - so I'd personally prefer removing when its a little draggy like this as I find it removes most cleanly. Its quite strange like this!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another good write up - loving some of the pics


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Always nice to see some head-to-head combat


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

toni said:


> Always nice to see some head-to-head combat


Agreed, there are too many variables sometimes but what it costs is a simple way to pit things against each other.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent write up guys and thank you! Very interesting read,i will be interested in the following durability test to come. As ive mentioned we have a couple of coats of Valentines on our Mobile Valeting Vans for the past 10 weeks now and guess what??....... Still beading and a still a gloss like finish! And this vehicle has been cleaned and washed with various Traffic Film Removers at different strengths too.:detailer:

:thumb:
Mark


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice write up Jon :thumb: good to see a test on these 2.

Are you going to be adding another couple of layers to each, or leave them at one layer a piece. I see from Dave's comments theat the Valentine performs better and I can tell you that Glasur definately does 

And I want to know who is who's b1tch


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Excellent write up guys and thank you! Very interesting read,i will be interested in the following durability test to come. As ive mentioned we have a couple of coats of Valentines on our Mobile Valeting Vans for the past 10 weeks now and guess what??....... Still beading and a still a gloss like finish! And this vehicle has been cleaned and washed with various Traffic Film Removers at different strengths too.:detailer:
> 
> :thumb:
> Mark


It will be good to see how it does

thanks again Mark



ads2k said:


> Nice write up Jon :thumb: good to see a test on these 2.
> 
> Are you going to be adding another couple of layers to each, or leave them at one layer a piece. I see from Dave's comments theat the Valentine performs better and I can tell you that Glasur definately does
> 
> And I want to know who is who's b1tch


I am intending to just leave one layer of each for the moment. Now i can get the cars indoors it makes it much easier to stick extra protection on so i'm less worried about needing the it to last the full winter.

I will probably repeat the same thing with two layers of each when they go, unless a couple of other things come off 

Oh and this Sunday Damon will do anything i ask


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Oh and this Sunday Damon will do anything i ask


Anything?:doublesho

Good to see you have put it to use already (and taken much cleaer pictures than i did!)

Will be interesting to see how you get on with it as i am unsure when i will next get a break in the weather and/or my time to clean my car!!:wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

d3m0n said:


> Anything?:doublesho
> 
> Good to see you have put it to use already (and taken much cleaer pictures than i did!)
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you get on with it as i am unsure when i will next get a break in the weather and/or my time to clean my car!!:wall:


Anything  :lol:

I know what you mean about the weather, but don't forget it cures really quickly so you won't need long (just a big coat and thick gloves )


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Anything  :lol:
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather, but don't forget it cures really quickly so you won't need long (just a big coat and thick gloves )


yep ANYTHING 

with pictures to prove it :lol:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

i have been waiting for someone to try the valentines out for a while after reading on there homepage it kinda sounded to good to be true but by the looks of things it looks like it might be worth investing in :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

be hard to beat the glasur imo


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a good chance i'll be able to do a quick wash down Friday morning

Currently the beading strength through the muck two weeks on is about even










Although the beads on the Glasur side were perfectly round for longer.

I'll wash it down and do a little update, i've also got the wheel sealant tests update to conduct.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

wash down day

started like this










washed with Dodo BTBM through the foam lance then BTBM TBM and a ***** Sponge

Then a quick sheeting demo (sorry for poor quality i was lone camera man today and it's not a great colour for filming in overcast skys)



For me at this stage the Glasur is sheeting faster but they are both still sheeting well.

Beading is a similar story

Valentines










Glasur (looking a little higher and blob like)










I can't really see any difference but on silver i'd say that would more than impressive if i did.

all going good so far.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good update :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice update and thus far pretty much concurring with my experiences of the Valentines... noticing a drop off in speed of water sheeting and larger wider beads after a month but still definite protection there so its fighting on... still beads decently under a couple of layers of motorway salt as farm mud as well


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm taking my pot to the meet tomorrow so it may be on a couple more cars in the very near future....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Get it out there, but remember not to leave it on too long


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice read Epoch
Got my Birthday coming up in January
May place an order for a wax:thumb:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sheeting video and update (this colour and sky combo is a pig for this)

Nothing in looks between them but this colour would really hide any subtlety (it hide dirt well too )



The Glasur looks to be sheeting a little faster, but the Valentines is a more complete sheet (i.e.less drops left on the car).

Both still doing well at this stage.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice update, good to see them both doing well - as we would expect at this stage


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great post Jon, yet another display of your time and eoffort into DW, and detailing


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> great post Jon, yet another display of your time and eoffort into DW, and detailing


My two against your 50 lol

Thanks Iain


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nice update, good to see them both doing well - as we would expect at this stage


Agree Dave it would be early doors for either to fail but my car does do a fair mileage and the weather and roads have not been good of late.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Agree Dave it would be early doors for either to fail but my car does do a fair mileage and the weather and roads have not been good of late.


Well, I'm sure Pinnacle Souveran would have fallen away some time ago 

The road salt is giving the waxes on my cars something to think about right now for sure as well, and in the car I use for main durability testing is one which is exposed to sea salt and this shortens the life of most LSPs so I agree that it wouldn't be hugely surprising to see a wax letting go... but given how its getting on on my car as well, I'd say both of these should last a good bit longer yet.

Looking forward to your further updates.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Any more updates?

Considering one of these two in the future. Edging towards the Z at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Car is looking a little worse for lack of washing at the moment, however at last wash the Glasur was looking to be the stronger holding on beader and sheeter (not that indicates too much in the way of performance).

I'll probably be attempting another wash this Sunday, keep them pealed


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great test again Jon, wish I had chance to update the wax and sealant ones....


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. Interesting to see how they fare.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

very interesting to see how they fair with the winter weather and salt

i have been looking for one of those connecters you have for the hose, where did you get it from?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Update and closure time*

On last Sunday, without my camera as i'd left it in L200 Steve's truck on the Saturday trip to Autosport, with a busy day planned I intended to wash my car for the first time in a few weeks.

First job of the day was to work up a full winter wash as the car was covered in road salt residue.

CG Citrus Wash at 1:10 through the garden sprayer
Wheels with Bilberry 1:4
PW rinse
Dodo BTBM 25ml in two litres of warm water through the lance
Pressure wash off
Wheels with P21s gel to get the stubborn bits off
rinse
Two bucket method with BTBM
Rinse

At this point I I notice that the Valentines and Glasur although still beading and present were looking a little weaker. The sheeting particularly on the Valentines was very slow.

This is 9 weeks from the initial application and the car has done around 6000 miles through some bad weather and what must be the most salty road in the country (The M62 is white all winter as it's prone to freezing due to altitude). So because of this I decided to end the test knowing both waxes had done well but i wanted to keep the car well protected.

By my book both waxes will have easily done 3 months on a normal car after withstanding this battering, true praise indeed for both, that score of duribility is about all most need to quarterly clay and re-paint cleanse and wax a car to provide the best level of protection and as I didn't add any QD's during the process, only washing with BTBM (apart from the lowers pre-rinse only on this wash with CG Citrus wash) so no conditioning agents were left behind either to boost durability.

So back to the wash stages

Next up was a spray around the lowers and a wipe with an old MF followed then another wash with a mix of Carlack Special shampoo (as i'd not tried this previously)
Then a going over with Sonus SFX Green clay and Dodo Born Slippy.

At this point it's worth noting the clay bar picked up more particles on the Valentines side than the Glasur side (possibly due to the Glasur slickness on initial application).

Once the claying was done it was another wash over with Zaino Z7 with one bucket (just to give you an indication of where the LSP was going next) the car was then dried and rolled into the garage where the dehumidifier and heater help with a full paint pore dry and then wax curing.

I nipped out to take my eldest for a bike ride then out with the family for a bit of shopping returning to the car around 3 hours later.

The Flex was brought out (I'll really miss this when I have to give it back to Bigsyd who has kindly allowed me to use it for some time now) and a Sonus SFX 2 white pad brought out. I did the whole car, apart from the roof (the reason for which i will explain later) with Zaino AIO. Big toss up between this or Carlack AIO which I also really like but i've never had Zaino on my own car yet.

The sonus pad had been used once before, but was fully washed out (only showing some of the pink left from the previous product, CG Vertua Bond, evident). I had to take a few pictures on my phone as to how much muck came from the car using the Flex/Sonus/Zaino AIO combo. The Flex action really allowed me to work the cleaners in the Zaino AIO very well.



















I left the residue for a while and then buffed off.

Went around again with Z6 to fully ensure product residue removal. The car was then left for 2 hours while I had Sunday lunch at the mother in laws (was V nice).

When I got back it was time to mix up and ounze of Z2 and ZFX, this was applied with an mf over foam applicator pre soaked in Z6 . The residue was left for 45 mins while I fitted some Costco sponge flooring to the unit area of the garage and then buffed off with the new uber plush towels I got from Johnny

These worked really well with the fully cured Z2 residue, but I'll try to do a proper review with the camera at a later date as they are very nice to use.

Another layer of Z2 was applied and left for 45 mins again before buffing off. I then applied a layer of Z8 to the roof only and buffed with another of the new towels as i have some waxes due for testing to go on this area at a later date and this car is a good test bed due to it's mileage.

Overall impressed with the durability of Glasur and Valentines as they are considered more show type waxes and have really taken a battering on the front of my car over time

Bit of a waffle, thanks for reading and following this thread, shame I didn't have my camera, I take too many pictures anyway.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking write up. :thumb: Quite an amazing amount of dirt removed from the AIO...! 

I really like Zaino Z2. The curing time can be a bit frustrating but I really like the finish it achieves.

What size are the new Zaino towels by the way?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheers

The towels are these










post about them here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99197

I'll do a MF thread at some point as I find different type useful for different things, AND I don't think peope get how weird i really am sometimes lol so it will help


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

With the heated, dried garage i've been quite lucky on curing things properly of late. I do intend to follow this further, however time is the big problem.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheers for the link - I'll have a read through..!

Look forward to the MF thread :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Jon for an other interesting revue.
I was watching this one closely as I have valentines on most of the car at the moment.
Well everywhere apart for the bonnet and front doors. 

I also have a high mileage car. But the valentines is doing well. Much as you findings. So far.
I will see how it lasts on the panels as they are not in direct contact with most of the salt spray.

Gordon.


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting read. One thing I noticed though, you applied the Glasur with a spnge applicator. Would this not have any adverse affect, because the instructions say to warm with the heat of your hands to melt the wax, and apply by hand?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great finish to the review Jon :thumb:

So if you had to buy one of them which one would it be then and why ??, also you're moving onto sealants are you  - won't you're wax collection feel unloved :lol:

Be interesting to see/hear you're thoughts on Zaino - not been that impressed with all of it myself for some reason, it just doesn't release the dirt at this time of year like some other products I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cobra148 said:


> Interesting read. One thing I noticed though, you applied the Glasur with a spnge applicator. Would this not have any adverse affect, because the instructions say to warm with the heat of your hands to melt the wax, and apply by hand?


Cheers

Some of the higher end Z waxes do melt well if warmed on the hands but i find i can get a thinner more even layer with pad application. The friction of the pad on the car is enough to melt it in and while i do like hand application pad is the more practical.



ads2k said:


> Great finish to the review Jon :thumb:
> 
> So if you had to buy one of them which one would it be then and why ??, also you're moving onto sealants are you  - won't you're wax collection feel unloved :lol:
> 
> Be interesting to see/hear you're thoughts on Zaino - not been that impressed with all of it myself for some reason, it just doesn't release the dirt at this time of year like some other products I'm using at the moment.


Thanks Adam.

I'm a Z fan as i love the uber sheeting you get from it I'll have to try Glasur on somthing dark to see more what it looks lke sometime.

Test is a little out of contaxt now as Mark is running a 50% off deal on the Valentines without the fancy box and bits tough).

I still think i'd stick in other £15 and go for Supernatural in a plastic pot at this level (and over the Glasur too )

I used to have sealants on my car due to the hard time it has, previously polycharged Carlack, but having so much wax to try and particularl not using the RBOE and RBJE was annoying so I put them on as a bit of a test (they did VERY well in my book to). I bought the Zaino to compare against the Carlack, as i rate this highly already on my car.

The wax collection will do just fine  Dodo DW Double 2 coming out for something special in a month or to :thumb:

4 days into the Zaino and it's tacken a salty battering already so will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ cheers for the reply re which wax :thumb:, that is what I was thinking but wanted someone else to agree without asking them if you now what I mean :lol: get more of an unbaised opinion - but then I expect nothing less for you Jon 

I'll keep 'um peeled for the 'special' one. Never used the DW twins so be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff Jon...

was interested to see the Glasur did 6 months on Iains horsebox test - slightly surprised me!

Keen to see how the Z-2 does on the workhorse


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Pikle you're still alive 

Bit off topic, how is the 2685 doing over the 1000P ??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

hallett said:


> i have been looking for one of those connecters you have for the hose, where did you get it from?


Sorry only just sen this bit 

Do you mean the wall attachement, hose real or gun end?

EDITlooking back at the post it must the open end.

Simple to do i have a full stop on the hose end, then a bit of pipe with a open end connector with a male to male connector in it so that i can go from gun to open end using the quick connect fittings.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Pikle you're still alive
> 
> Bit off topic, how is the 2685 doing over the 1000P ??


did fine, but did get topped with a splash of OCW v2 just before Chrimbo...so cant really comment. Car always looks clean though and is sooo easy to clean with just the BH foam.

Alive now but had serious food poisoning this morning and was horribly unwell


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> did fine, but did get topped with a splash of OCW v2 just before Chrimbo...so cant really comment. Car always looks clean though and is sooo easy to clean with just the BH foam.
> 
> Alive now but had serious food poisoning this morning and was horribly unwell


Sorry to hear about the unwell bit, not nice I'm sure .

Thanks for the update of wax. I feel I need some new wax in my life  but which one :lol: any ideas.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Sorry to hear about the unwell bit, not nice I'm sure .
> 
> Thanks for the update of wax. I feel I need some new wax in my life  but which one :lol: any ideas.....


have you got the PW already? Would be my 'credit crunch' choice for sure 

If you like the spray stuff then I also recommend OCW v2. Much shorter lasting product, less tight beading etc but adds a surprising amount of wetness to the look, and its like using a QD. Applies to wet paint and wipe over as you dry - nice stuff :thumb:

I just Polycharged some but havent used it yet due to the weather - might try tomorrow if it stays dry long enough....

Was tempted by the Lorro Oro stuff on the Gb today but surprisingly for me have managed to resist  Have you tried the Destiny yet - desperate to get this on one of the cars but need a day or 2 for a full prep session first :wall:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> have you got the PW already? Would be my 'credit crunch' choice for sure
> 
> If you like the spray stuff then I also recommend OCW v2. Much shorter lasting product, less tight beading etc but adds a surprising amount of wetness to the look, and its like using a QD. Applies to wet paint and wipe over as you dry - nice stuff :thumb:
> 
> ...


I wanted a wax which is relatively cheap and you say get a kranzle  :lol:

I've got plenty OCW v1 to use up - bought a gallon off Roy ages ago and even with giving it away with every detail I do, i've still got loads left 

I also resisted to Lorro Oro as well, it's just the shipping cost and hassle that puts me off really, from the posts I've read it does look very good - when you next in the states 

As for the Destiny, no going to wait until the next 'proper' machine detail and give it the full Zym0l works


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Was tempted by the Lorro Oro stuff on the Gb today but surprisingly for me have managed to resist


We already have Lusso Orro to try


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

@Epoch

How do you like Vintage?

I have Royale, Vintage and Mystery on my cars for about 4-5months. Vintage still beads very strong.

Royale also has a good beading but the royale cars drove 5tkm more, maybe of that the beading is a little slower.

Iam very impressed with the beading of the Z Waxes as i have not washed the cars for 2 months and they are more grey than black


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I posted recently on Detailing Bliss my fave uber waxes in order are

Z Vintage - Love the whole thing my ultimate fave.
Dodo SN V2.0X in an Iroku pot - (I think you mentioned this not being a uber wax!)
Z Concours - Love the Vintage esc silvery bling.

I do still think the, looks great after four months as day one washing, of a well waxed in Vintage car is very hard to beat, stupid money or not.

Of the ones I have and have done some good testing with I see two'ish categories in the uber wax market

Silvery finish - Vintage, Concours and to some degree SN V2.00

Deep gloss - Royale, Devine, SN V1, Mystery, Vics Concours

The CG E-Zyme is more of a bright deep gloss so almost a third category, but that's another waffle.

I think I prefer the Silvery finish on metalic cars (the flake colour is lifted and carried accross the surface) it's not to say it's better for anybody else 

The Vintage may be due for and outing again soon and CR, Atlantique and Destiny are on my hit list toy cash is just too tight at the mo.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I am very surprised how the Vintage, Royale and SN V2.01 are doing n my car. >3 months later and all 3 bead almost like day 1 and sheet very very well. Vintage in particular seems to clean up like nothing else just from a rinse off  I wish it wasnt soooo exclusively priced as I would love to own it myself. Big praise for the SN as well, as its a fraction of the price and doing amazingly well, where others have said it fails quickly. Its holding its head high against these 2 for sure :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Of course, how it was expertly applied helps 

Curing these waxes properly is as important as the surface prep


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Of course, how it was expertly applied helps
> 
> Curing these waxes properly is as important as the surface prep


agreed :thumb:

also wondering whether the CG Virtuabond may have helped with durability. IIRC it claims to aid bonding of waxes and increase durability?

Almost wish we did a 50/50 test with and without - there's another one to add to the ever growing list of tests and ideas


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep i've been loving the Vertua bond but as very few others have mentioned it thought it was just me!

I really don't know whether it makes much difference, but i do have over 15 paint prep products to test at some point


----------

